# Negative reputation



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Why do some people have their reps in red?

Thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Why do some people have their reps in red?
> 
> Thanks


 Cos they're cvnts


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ask @DatGuy........ :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Ask @DatGuy........ :lol:


 He's a cvnt


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> He's a cvnt


 I wouldn't say that. He will start pulling the racist card soon.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I wouldn't say that. He will start pulling the racist card soon.....


 No he won't


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought some of them were in pink


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Ask @DatGuy........ :lol:


 How the fcuk did he end up with all those negs I'm sure he had more negs than posts at one point lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> How the fcuk did he end up with all those negs I'm sure he had more negs than posts at one point lol


 I think he still does, it's -5000 or something stupid, would love to know how that happened. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I wouldn't say that. He will start pulling the racist card soon.....


 Pink c**t better?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> I think he still does, it's -5000 or something stupid, would love to know how that happened. :lol:


 I did ask him once but he never replied maybe he got them for trying to form a black panther ukm division then trying to execute a coupe of the ukm leadership.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

In all fairness the guy is alright! But I would love to no how he got those negs. I think they carried over from the old format


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I did ask him once but he never replied maybe he got them for trying to form a black panther ukm division then trying to execute a coupe of the ukm leadership.


 I'm with him TBH, f**k these racist crackers.



Frandeman said:


> Pink c**t better?


 LOL


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I did ask him once but he never replied maybe he got them for trying to form a black panther ukm division then trying to execute a coupe of the ukm leadership.


 He hates u that's why told me ur a right northern knobhead I said I know. THATS why he didn't tell u.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> He hates u that's why told me ur a right northern knobhead I said I know. THATS why he didn't tell u.


 Ahh that makes sense! A white northern knobhead! The worst kind. Fair enough. Come on then spill the beans he obvs told you


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> This


 Seriously though, spill the beans.......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Seriously though, spill the beans.......


 Racist


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Racist


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Definitely racism... or trolling without an avi and a handful of posts


 I have an avi, it's a duck. Is that racist too?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I have an avi, it's a duck. Is that racist too?


 A black duck can't be racist bro.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> A black duck can't be racist bro.


 fu**ing socialism......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Pink c**t better?


 Or in your case pink mushroom tip :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Or in your case pink mushroom tip :thumb


 Black women got a pink pussy thou  got f**ked yesterday again lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Pink c**t better?


 Or in your case pink mushroom tip :thumb


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Black women got a pink pussy thou  got f**ked yesterday again lol


 You love datguys dick in your ring piece :thumb :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Black women got a pink pussy thou  got f**ked yesterday again lol


 I have a thing for chocolate women. So curvy......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Black women got a pink pussy thou  got f**ked yesterday again lol


 You love datguys dick in your ring piece :thumb :thumb


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I have a thing for chocolate women. So curvy......


 A threesome with hale berry and Sophia vergara...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> A threesome with hale berry and Sophia vergara...


 Heaven. 

There is just something to the shape of a black girl I prefer, I think its the ass most of the time.............


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Ahh that makes sense! A white northern knobhead! The worst kind. Fair enough. Come on then spill the beans he obvs told you


 Lol course he didn't but. Like winding u up


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nearly all of u are racist and what's worse is u think ya not!!!!

You are.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Nearly all of u are racist and what's worse is u think ya not!!!!
> 
> You are.


 We're racist, you're sexist. We are all bigots on here.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Nearly all of u are racist and what's worse is u think ya not!!!!
> 
> You are.


 My name is Ryan and I AM A RACIST i must be


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Nearly all of u are racist and what's worse is u think ya not!!!!
> 
> You are.


 You are racist also, your white.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> We're racist, you're sexist. We are all bigots on here.


 How am I sexist?


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> How am I sexist?


 your a woman


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mergal said:


> your a woman


 How do,u know? My pic could be fake and I could be full,of lies on here...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> How do,u know? My pic could be fake and I could be full,of lies on here...


 @Skye666 = @banzi I reckon


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> You are racist also, your white.


 We both know that dosnt make any sense


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> @Skye666 = @banzi I reckon


 I'd liken it to bonzo being MI5 and me MI6 so I see why u did that


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Heaven.
> 
> There is just something to the shape of a black girl I prefer, I think its the ass most of the time.............


 TRAITOR!!!!

I give you Jada Stevens


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Heaven.
> 
> There is just something to the shape of a black girl I prefer, I think its the ass most of the time.............


 and their charming personalities.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I prefer women with blue eyes


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I have a thing for chocolate women. So curvy......


 They all get curvy after few of my meals mate


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Black women got a pink pussy thou  got f**ked yesterday again lol


 You love datguys dick in your ring piece :thumb :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> and their charming personalities.


 Personality is of no matter with an ass like that. Even better if she has a New Orleans accent.........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> We both know that dosnt make any sense


 All white people are racist. It's a fact.



anaboliclove said:


> TRAITOR!!!!
> 
> I give you Jada Stevens


 I would take this chocolate sexpot over Jada Stevens any day of the week..... I have an addiction.



Frandeman said:


> They all get curvy after few of my meals mate


 Do you force feed them?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> All white people are racist. It's a fact.


 That's actually racist


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> *Personality is of no matter with an ass like that.* Even better if she has a New Orleans accent.........


 and an attitude like this


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> That's actually racist


 That was the pun.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

superpube said:


> That's actually racist


 its a generalisation , its not racist.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> its a generalisation , its not racist.


 Is not making a generalisation based on race not in itself racist?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That was the pun.....


 Yes..so was mine. But naturally it didn't come out very funny


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

superpube said:


> Is not making a generalisation based on race not in itself racist?


 No, racism is making a statement about a race and its implied inferiority or superiority to another.

the previous statement didnt do that,

racism

ˈreɪsɪz(ə)m/

_noun_




the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> and an attitude like this


 Too much swag for my tastes. I like a girl with attitude but I want my wallet to be there in the morning........


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> All white people are racist. It's a fact.
> 
> I would take this chocolate sexpot over Jada Stevens any day of the week..... I have an addiction.
> 
> Do you force feed them?


 Only cock...after that they can eat what they want


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Only cock...after that they can eat what they want


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I have a thing for chocolate women. So curvy......


 Hell yeah bro but only this kid of chocolate;


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Hell yeah bro but only this *kid of chocolate*;


 Only kid and chocolate? Your a sick man GCMAX........


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Only kid and chocolate? Your a sick man GCMAX........


 Dammit, my keyboard was sticky, I was eating chocolate honestly, I wasn't wanking.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> No, racism is making a statement about a race and its implied inferiority or superiority to another.
> 
> the previous statement didnt do that,
> 
> ...


 This


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> No, racism is making a statement about a race and its implied inferiority or superiority to another.
> 
> the previous statement didnt do that,
> 
> ...


 ****in I suppose it's not PC to point out that Jamaicans are bloody fast sprinters of the Chinese are good at synchronised diving and Europeans are innovative and good at inventing things


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> ****in I suppose it's not PC to point out that Jamaicans are bloody fast sprinters of the Chinese are good at synchronised diving and Europeans are innovative and good at inventing things


 Ur the worst of the lot!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Ur the worst of the lot!!


 I think we unofficially established this months ago lol. I like to call my self a race realist. I find racist to be a bit of a whining mantra these days


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ur the worst of the lot!!


 Only surpassed by me, the only thing PC in my life is that computational machine which allows me to see your beautiful ass pictures on UKM


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Only surpassed by me, the only thing PC in my life is that computational machine which allows me to see your beautiful ass pictures on UKM


 U have been PC in threads before so that's not true.....I hate liars!!!!!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U have been PC in threads before so that's not true.....I hate liars!!!!!


 NEVER! Ok, maybe occasionally but it's only to butter you up, just don't go kill all cis gender white men crazy feminist on me, okay?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> NEVER! Ok, maybe occasionally but it's only to butter you up, just don't go kill all cis gender white men crazy feminist on me, okay?


 I will and il start with u....u won't like me full on feminist I can cross to the other side u will be sorry


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I will and il start with u....u won't like me full on feminist I can cross to the other side u will be sorry


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Only kid and chocolate? Your a sick man GCMAX........


 Peado...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I will and il start with u....u won't like me full on feminist I can cross to the other side u will be sorry


 Does this mean your going muff diving? Can I watch!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I think we unofficially established this months ago lol. I like to call my self a race realist. I find racist to be a bit of a whining mantra these days


 Clearly used to gain leverage in moments of need...lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Does this mean your going muff diving? Can I watch!!


 I just sent her an instant message entitled "Crazy men hating feminists" but she didn't reply.

@Skye666 takes this stuff too seriously. Maybe if I sent her a dick pic it would put her into love mode?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Peado... Peado


 Now on nebido,

slapping you round with his hardcore ikedo,

bit of a weirdo,

mans got a beardo,

buying those kids some sweets on the cheap yo.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Does this mean your going muff diving? Can I watch!!


 No..I'm not keen that tbh...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> I just sent her an instant message entitled "Crazy men hating feminists" but she didn't reply.
> 
> @Skye666 takes this stuff too seriously. Maybe if I sent her a dick pic it would put her into love mode?


 Oi...I answered!!! Those types of pics don't work for me ....put a uniform on that might


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No..I'm not keen that tbh...


 I actually think your a man pretending to be a woman...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I actually think your a man pretending to be a woman...


 Will u still like me if I am?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Will u still like me if I am?


 Only if I'm the giver....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Only if I'm the giver....


 No


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No


 No what? I can't be the giver I have to be the receiver?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No..I'm not keen that tbh...


 another fantasy off the list.

Im still holding firm (pardon the pun)with the "go on then"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> No what? I can't be the giver I have to be the receiver?


 The latter.... Or nothing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> another fantasy off the list.
> 
> Im still holding firm (pardon the pun)with the "go on then"


 Hmmm well I mean it's ok but I mean it's not a preference

lol...If only we could take things back ...that's one thing off here I shouldn't have said with YOU about!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No..I'm not keen that tbh...


 I actually think your a man pretending to be a woman...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> The latter.... Or nothing


 Ok but you have to use KY...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Ok but you have to use sand...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Ooh yeah I love that especially when there's a man involved from Bermondsey... he can do me from behind whilst I plate my girlfriend


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> I love it in the starfish it makes me feel like a woman!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oi...I answered!!! Those types of pics don't work for me ....put a uniform on that might


 Sorry babe, I was training, checking now.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> Oral from 10 men in a dark room
> 
> View attachment 123788


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Only oral?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> Only oral and whipping my mushroom tip zwith stinging nettles gets me off!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

This got very creepy very quickly.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@superpube Lol WTF?!?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> @superpube Lol WTF?!?


 Mirin the gainz, right?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

superpube said:


> Mirin the gainz, right?


 No ****?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> View attachment 123789
> 
> 
> View attachment 123790


 Hahaha love it!!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> No ****?


 Full ****.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Hahaha love it!!!


 I'll pm you one without my arm blocking the fun x


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> I'll pm you one without my arm blocking the fun x


 Oooh but I won't be able to see it?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Oooh but I won't be able to touch it?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> View attachment 123789
> 
> 
> View attachment 123790


 WTF superpube? LOL


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> @superpube Lol WTF?!?





Quackerz said:


> WTF superpube? LOL


 I like this reaction.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> I like this reaction.


 I like that that you like this reaction, but cannot like it........ This is sad.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I like that that you like this reaction, but cannot like it........ This is sad.


 If you'd be kind enough to tag me tomorrow to remind me to like it, I'd like that.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> If you'd be kind enough to bum me tomorrow to remind me to like it, I'd like that.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> I like this reaction when everyone see me naked I don't even lift I just come on here to get attention from guys with big dicks...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> If you'd be kind enough to tag me tomorrow to remind me to like it, I'd like that.


 I like that you like that. I will be kind enough to do so, just out of liking it so much.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I thought steroids shrunk your weenie? The daily mail said so.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I like that you like this way I blow you off.... This is soooooo good!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I just thought I'd pop back to see how this thread was going seeing as it's ended up 5 pages long. Lol how the fcuk has it ended up a full on homoerotic thread with hints of liking black pussy and racism amongst other subjects when it started out How do you end up with neg reps I think. Gotta love ukm for randomness

i blame that bloody @Quackerz he's a proper thread highjacker


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

superpube said:


> View attachment 123789
> 
> 
> View attachment 123790


 Hahahahaha ha whao hang on how the fcuk did you come across that pic


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Well I just thought I'd pop back to see how this thread was going seeing as it's ended up 5 pages long. Lol how the fcuk has it ended up a full on homoerotic thread with hints of liking black pussy and racism amongst other subjects when it started out How do you end up with neg reps I think. Gotta love ukm for randomness
> 
> i blame that bloody @Quackerz he's a proper thread highjacker


 Don't blame me mate, It was dat guy that started it, you know the one.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Hahahahaha ha whao hang on to this and watch it grow how big nobody knows!! Now open wide and in it goes thats it bend over and touch your toes!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> We both black ffs how you guna throw me under the bus like that when skye is fully responsible. The woman clearly don't know how to act when she ain't in the kitchen


 Sorry mate, your right. We need to stick together.

@Skye666, you have some explaining to do........


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Pube, I'm going to bum you so hard.
> 
> I'm going to bum you harder than @Quackerz bums my dad.
> 
> But not as hard as I bum @anaboliclove. Because he takes an unnatural amount of bumming.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Hahahahaha ha whao hhhhhhhnnngggggg aaaahhhhh hang on I've just come across that pic of @superpube


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

This thread needs:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Don't blame me mate, It was dat guy that started it, you know the one.


 Ohhh yea blame the black guy pffft typical


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> This thread needs:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Ohhh yea blame the black guy pffft typical


 We cleared this up mate.

Its all @Skye666's fault apparently. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Whatever boys....ur still racists!! 

@DatGuy...kitchen??? If I'm in there it's one pot foods no lingering around in there and certainly no time spent cooking for the male species hell noooooo.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Racism and young boys in the same thread, heaven.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Racism and young boys in the same thread, heaven.


 Now all we need is a few Jews and some Muzzies then this will be the best thread evar!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MFM said:


> Now all we need is a few Jews and some Muzzies then this will be the best thread evar!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

DatGuy used to be affectionately known as DatCnut back in the neg rep day. Still is now tbf.

But I like him


----------

